# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Θερμοπομπος κωβει συνέχεια

## black arrow

Μου φέρανε ένα θερμοπομπο τον οποίο όταν τον βάζεις στη πρίζα ζεστάνει αλά χωρίς να έχει πιάσει θερμοκρασία ο χώρος κόβει. Να φταίει το εισιτήριο θερμοκρασίας? Όποια βοήθεια δεκτή..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έτσι δουλεύουν στην αρχή και όσο παρατείνετε ο χρόνος και η θερμοκρασία θα διακόπτει ολοένα και πιο αργά . Δεν επιβεβαιώνεται βλάβη.  Αν έχει περιστροφικό θερμοστάτη ανέβασε το.

----------


## black arrow

Ο φίλος που μου το έφερε μου είπε ότι δουλεύει συνέχεια. Τον έβαλα τέρμα το θερμοστάτη και σχεδόν άμεσος έκοψε 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έκοψε από ρελέ? ή έκοψε από κανένα προστατευτικό ασφαλείας κοντά στην αντίσταση.

----------

